# Kundin klagt wegen Finger im Salat, Aktie rutscht ab



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2005)

The American Dream, vom Fast-Food Imbiss zum Millionaer. Aber nicht als Tellerwäscher, sondern als "traumatisierter Kunde". Mal schauen, was ich beim nächsten USA Besuch im Burger so alles finde, was mich traumatisiert  Das Land der unbegrenzten Unmöglichkeiten, oder so... 

Und um aufs Thema zurückzuschauen, sollte ich evt. diverse Dialeranbieter ebenfalls wegen Traumatisierung verklagen, wenn ich auf Porno-Seiten komme, kann ich gar nicht mehr den leckeren Content geniessen, sondern muss immer denn Quelltext anschauen, was da so alles als iframe aufgerufen wird  Kenne da den einen oder anderen Anbieter aus Delaware, der unter Umständen unter US Jurisdiktion fällt, Kaiser Rudy sei gegrüßt... 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,362812,00.html


> Kundin klagt wegen Finger im Salat, Aktie rutscht ab
> 
> Eine Kundin in den USA hat die Restaurantkette Applebee's verklagt, weil sie angeblich eine Fingerkuppe nebst Fingernagel in ihrem Salat gefunden hat. Ihr Anwalt sagt, er bewahre das Corpus Delicti noch immer in seinem Kanzleikühlschrank auf. Die Börse reagiert angewidert.


----------



## stieglitz (29 Juni 2005)

Und das nennt man dann "Fingerfood"  

http://www.wildweb.de/schlemmen/fingerfood/index.html

und das ganze ohne Dialer.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und das nennt man dann "Fingerfood"   ....


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

In einem anderen, nicht minder  zivilisierten Land wie die USA geht´s auch andersherum:

Der Metzger legt den Finger auf die Waage um  ein höheres Gewicht vorzutäuschen. Macht 4.50 (Währung wird verschwiegen). Der Kunde zahlt, dann fragt er enttäuscht:
Aber wo ist der Finger, der eben noch dabei lag? :roll: 


Gruß Avor


----------

